# Dynamischer iFrame



## X-Color (18. Juni 2004)

Hi Leute,
vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen, ich möchte das sich mein iframe der source anpasst so das keine balken entstehen.
Die balken kann man ja mit border="0" deakt. aber wenn die page größer ist als der iframe fehlt natürlich der rest 
Gibts da ne möglichkeit das sich der iFrame immer der größe nach anpasst?
mfg Xaven


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo....


schau mal dort herein


----------



## itseit (21. Juni 2004)

Ich würde dir von iframe abraten oder mit prozent ihn einstellen


----------

